

Shared-Dictionary Compression over HTTP (SDCH)‏ - dedalus
http://en.oreilly.com/velocity2008/public/asset/attachment/3160 

======
jws
Bleh, powerpoint? May as well put it behind a door marked "Beware of the
Leopard". There is a URL for a group at the end, but it won't let me in
because I am not a member.

To summarize though:

    
    
      New http content encoding.
      Server defines dictionaries and tells clients which dictionaries to use for a request.
      Client loads the dictionary, presumably once for many pages.
      gzip is still used after the dictionary compression phase
      Claims a 40% savings in bytes over gzip alone. (Perhaps not counting the one time dictionary load.)
      Can't get protocol or specs without being accepted to a private group.
    

Sounds like a good idea, but I'd like to see it compared to other compression
algorithms that outperform gzip. I suspect it helps XML in particular. I had
always assumed giant XML tags would compress away with gzip, but in practice
replacing long tags with short tags is still a big win.

~~~
thwarted
Agreed, POWERPOINT?!?! Where's the scribd link when you need it?

------
dedalus
Actually you simply need a google account to join this group (I joined it like
that for instance).

This is far better than Delta Encoding and wait till you see some people take
unfair advantage of this..

